# Do's & Don'ts with 6 Week Old Puppy



## cobaltblue (Jan 19, 2014)

A friend of mine had an "accident" litter of puppies and started re-homing them as soon as they were weaned, unfortunately.

This is Cobalt 























Because he is so young, I'm unsure of what I can/can't, should/shouldn't do with him.
Initially I thought that I should set rules and boundaries that reflect how I expect him to behave when my little puppy turns into a 60 pound dog. As in, no bite-playing and not allowed on furniture or beds, but he isn't 8 weeks yet. Should I let him just be a puppy and do whatever puppies do or start training now? These are my main concerns:

1. *Crate Training*: Is it OK for him to sleep alone in a crate? (currently he's in his favorite self-designated sleep spot between our bed and the wall on a fluffy blanket) 
2. *Play*: Can I let him be mouthy and play rough, like in tug-o-war and wrestling?
3. *Puppy Love*: Should I let him be with us on the couches and beds, and hold him and give him a lot of snuggling (_If it was all up to me I would probably have him on my lap and being loved constantly lol_). Basically, He should still be with his mother and siblings where they're always touching through play and being piled up for naps. Do I try to replicate that?
4. *Socializing*: Is my wee one too young to take out and start socializing? When he's older he's going to go on outings quite often. Outdoor activities like dog parks, hikes, bike rides, walks in lots of different parks (we visit parks frequently and it'll be great to have a dog to bring along). He'll come with to the pet/feed/hardware stores. Visits to friends houses and play-dates with friends dogs. He'll be actively involved in our lives and I want him to be properly socialized. Should I wait 2 weeks, or can I get a head start? Nothing big. Just to play in the small park by my house, going to the pet store, going to visit at my friends house where he was born. 


I suppose it might have been a mistake to start watching Cesar Millan first, seeing as most people disagree with his training. Is any of the alpha/pack-leader/dominance thing he talks about true? Now I worry that my puppy will become dominant and not see me as "pack leader". Should I worry about being too sweet and mushy with him?

Any insight will be tremendously helpful!


----------



## Scottsmum (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Crate is a good idea if that's part of your long term goal. Make it a snuggly haven for him - a place he wants to be and a safe place 

2. I think some rough housing is OK - but that's just my own opinion

3. will be always be allowed on the couch and the bed? Set ground rules now and try to stick to them. I don't know how big he'll get but imaging trying to reason with a 90 pound dog who things it's ok to be on the couch - how do you explain he can't anymore because he's a big boy. LOL. As a side note - we had a 99 pound Rotty x weim who used to enjoy sitting on your lap  I'm not saying its not OK - just try to stick to rules. 

4. He really should be fully vaccinated before you start dragging him all over the joint. Parvo can be lethal and is a horrible disease to get + there are many more. 

5. Find a good vet, a good puppy school and read LOTS of books, forums - anything thing you can get your hands on and enjoy the roller coaster. There is no right or wrong (well, there are some wrongs) but if you like Cesar and his style works for you and your pup - go for it. Oh - and he's not too young to start learning "sit" and "come". 


HAVE FUN. He's a cutie pie.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Read that DogStarDaily training book I linked on your other thread. It covers everything from housetraining to bite inhibition to crate training. 

As for the dominance crap... it's crap, haha. Lots and lots of reading material for you:

The Dominance Controversy (by Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS)
De-Bunking the "Alpha Dog" Theory
AVSAB Position Statement on the Use of Dominance Theory in Behavior Modification of Animals
Misconceptions of the Mythical Alpha Dog (Dr. Ian Dunbar)
Wolf expert L. David Mech's site (he helped popularize the whole "pack order"/alpha/dominance thing, but later learned that much of what he believed was wrong)

Plus:

Enforcing vs. Reinforcing – Reflections on Leadership and Dogs
The History and Misconceptions of Dominance Theory
Is Punishment an Effective Way to Change the Behavior of Dogs?
Leader of the Pack
Common Misconceptions of Positive Reinforcement

Getting more in-depth with (applied animal behaviorist/PhD) Patricia McConnell's series of blog posts about this:

The Concept Formerly Described as "Dominance"
The "D word" and Social Relationships in Dogs
Dogs & "Dominance" –What’s a Person to Do?
Dog Training and the "D" Word


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I think it will be ok to let him sleep in a crate now, but they are usually super noisy at first so I would put that blanket he likes in the crate with him and maybe put another blanket over the crate to help him feel better about it.

I wouldn't let him be mouthy, especially since you got him so young! You could start out with just giving him a toy whenever he gets mouthy, since he's so little I'm not sure anything more than that would be needed right now but I bet the more experienced members will be able to correct me if I'm wrong 

If you don't want him on the furniture later, I wouldn't let him do it now. I would just put him back on the floor if he jumps up. And of course, snuggle and love on him! Nothing better than puppy cuddles!!

I am not really that sure about the socialization thing, on the one hand he does not have all of his shots and I would be worried taking him outside, but on the other hand since he is only 6 weeks he will need lots and lots of socialization. Maybe for now just dogs that have a full set of shots and having people come over?

A lot of Cesar's techniques are not true, I would not worry at all about dominance. You can be mushy with him and still have an obedient dog  Clicker training is great I know there are great threads on it already here you can use the search bar to find some to see if it would be something you would like to try when your puppy is a bit older.

He is super cute!!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh right, you might like Nothing in Life is Free: http://shibashake.com/dog/nothing-in-life-is-free-dog-training

NILIF is a great way to have an obedient dog who looks to you for the things he wants, but it doesn't involve intimidation or force like a lot of Cesar's techniques. You can _definitely_ have a happy and obedient dog while still being mushy and sweet with him. Just decide on the rules (such as no jumping up, no getting on furniture, sitting before food bowl is put down, whatever), teach them to him, and be consistent in enforcing them. DO NOT PUNISH. If the dog does something "wrong," redirect and praise for the right thing. For example, if the pup is chewing something inappropriate, take it away and give him something appropriate. If he's jumping or biting and won't stop, leave the room for a moment so that he doesn't get the attention he craves. Come back and try again, happily playing when he's gentle. When he's calm and being good, praise and treat. It's all pretty simple, really. It just takes patience and consistency. Remember that your pup is still a little baby, a couple of weeks too young to leave his mom. You will need to be very patient.


----------



## cobaltblue (Jan 19, 2014)

I should have mentioned in the original post, Cobalt will stay in the house and yard til he gets his vaccinations on friday... I'm not taking chances, I already made the mistake of taking him to the beach before I knew about parvo :/


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

cobaltblue said:


> I should have mentioned in the original post, Cobalt will stay in the house and yard til he gets his vaccinations on friday... I'm not taking chances, I already made the mistake of taking him to the beach before I knew about parvo :/


Personally, I would wait until at least a few days after the second set, since your puppy is still so young and just left his mom if I had to guess he still has the antibodies from his mom that Crantastic mentioned in your other thread


----------



## cobaltblue (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, these are awesome! I've already found some great information after checking out just a few of the links. Exactly what I needed. The NILIF training looks perfect for me and much more in tune with my style and personality. Really, thank you for all your help. I'm feeling much more confident about raising my puppy


----------



## cobaltblue (Jan 19, 2014)

Second set? What does that mean?


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

cobaltblue said:


> Second set? What does that mean?


Vets recommend puppies get 3 sets of shots at about 8, 12, and 14 weeks (not totally sure on the ages but about every 2 weeks or something like that) for parvo and a couple of other things to make sure the puppy is immunized  So your puppy would go to the vet at 8 weeks, get a shot, 10 - 12 weeks, get a shot, about 14 weeks the last set. I think the first rabies shot is also around then, but I'm not sure. The vet would also give the puppy dewormer a few times.


----------



## Scottsmum (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh. And if you want to make somewhere cuddly for him to sleep a hot water bottle, teddy, piece of your clothing and a watch (to apparently replicate a heartbeat) is a recommended combination. Never used it myself - but I have used a teddy for puppy company.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes he will need 3 rounds of shots before he is finished and ready to go out into the world.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

He should not be put on the ground anywhere there have been dogs until he has had his last shot but you can still take him everywhere, just carry him. That way he can be out and around people but not dogs or where they may have eliminated. I would still wait till he has had at least his second shot as you never know where strangers have been and they could have been around a sick dog.

Sure a cute puppy, is he an Australian Shepherd?


----------



## cobaltblue (Jan 19, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> He should not be put on the ground anywhere there have been dogs until he has had his last shot but you can still take him everywhere, just carry him. That way he can be out and around people but not dogs or where they may have eliminated. I would still wait till he has had at least his second shot as you never know where strangers have been and they could have been around a sick dog.
> 
> Sure a cute puppy, is he an Australian Shepherd?



That's a great idea, I still want to get him used to sights and sounds.. We'll just wait to socialize him with dogs and people. 

Thank you  He's an australian shepherd/border collie mix. Later I plan to get a test to be sure.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Once he gets his second set of shots you can socialize him with other healthy vaccinated dogs. But No dog Parks yet. He's cute though!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

Echoing all of the other posts about the dominance theory being debunked, but to answer your questions, I started crate training Zoe the moment I brought her home at 3 months old and as for play, I would discourage nipping but tug of war should be fine-Zoe loves a good tug of war session at night and has a blast playing with me. I wouldn't wrestle because puppy teeth are sharp and while they don't mean any harm, you'll probably get a lot of scratches and such on your hands.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd highly recommend a puppy class, or at least puppy play sessions for socialization. I started my pup in puppy classes at 12 weeks old after her second vaccine.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Talk to your Vet for specifics, clarifications, and recommendations:
1. In Texas, I think the shots were about 8 weeks, 12 weeks, and 16 weeks. The recommendation used to be that you wait until after the 3rd set of shots before socializing with dogs. That may have been relaxed, so ask your Vet, specifically.
2. You can take him with you to meet lots of people, just don't let him touch the ground. So, you can even go into PetsMart etc., as long as he stays in your arms or in the shopping cart. And, you do want him to get used to lots of people.
3. If you know people who have adult dogs that have had all of their shots (up to date), you might socialize him with those dogs... but ask your Vet to make sure.
4. The idea of the crate is that he is confined while you are house training him, otherwise you watch him ALL the time and take him out when he needs to go potty .... that's one reason for him to sleep in the crate at night. When he whines or cries, you take him out to go potty. It's not mandatory, but it's one method. .... However, snuggle all that you like, as much as you want.
5. My personal opinion is that you rarely let a dog on the furniture or in bed, until the dog is old enough to understand being invited up or being told to get down. If your dog will ALWAYS be allowed on the bed and furniture, it doesn't matter. But, if you don't want him to think that he is always entitled, then you may want to consider sometimes, not letting him up .... It's a personal thing.
6. Never feed him people food while you are eating [b/c this results in begging or worse], try not to give him people food.
7. Google for Bite Inhibition and "The Bite Stops Here" for nipping and mouthing. On the other hand, I agree that rough-housing is personal preference. I rough housed with my dog - he could bark, snarl, and snap, but teeth never touched skin. And we played a vicious tug-of-war... But one rule was that when I stopped, he stopped. And if he didn't, I left the area, so he had no one to play with. 
8. Start training your puppy now - He can learn Sit, Down, Come, Stay, and his Name. The more cues that you can teach now, the faster that he'll learn as an adult. My dog is 13 yo, and I taught him 3 new games last week .... b/c I taught him a lot when he was very young.
9. Invite lots of people - groups of 2 or 3 - to come meet your puppy to help socialize.
10. Don't read Cesar Millan or watch anything that he does. He has some good ideas, but the bad ideas are dangerous and badly out of date. You can find more good ideas, elsewhere!


----------

